# Software "Simotion Scout"



## dpd80 (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich spiele gerade mit nem Posmo A von Siemens rum und hab jetzt in einer Anleitung von dem Ding etwas über das Programm "Simotion Scout" gelesen, da sollen einige Funktionsbausteien usw. für den Posmo mit bei seien.
Leider hab ich von dem Programm noch nix gehört und bis jetzt hab ich auch nur wenig darüber im Netz gefunden.
Nutzt jemand von euch dieses Programm? Was kann man damit so anstellen? Und vor allem....was kostet es? Im Siemens Katalog steht dafür nämlich kein Preis.

Ach übrigens, wenn jemand weiß, woher ich die FBs für den Posmo sonst noch bekomme, möge er sich bitte melden  


MFG


----------



## fbeine (7 Juli 2006)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=simotion+scout&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0

bis denne
frank


----------



## dpd80 (8 Juli 2006)

Danke, da bin ich aber schon selbst drauf gekommen. Der Sinn der Aktion ist ja, das mir jemand da etwas drüber erzählt, der schonmal damit gearbeitet hat.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2006)

Hi,

SIMOTION SCOUT ist ein EngineeringTool für die MotionControl Baugruppen von Siemens.
Verwenden kannst du die SW nur zusammen mit SIMOTION Baugruppen, also nicht mit den normalen S7 CPU's.

Die FB's wirst du seperat nicht bekommen, die sind speziell in der EngineeringSW integriert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Juli 2009)

Werde nun auch mit dem Thema Simotion Scout konfrontiert.
haben eine neue Maschine bekommen, in der einen Simotion D435 regler verbaut ist. Was meint ihr, welche Software brauche ich in der Instandhaltung für kleine Ändeungen?Muß ich da jetzt auch den Scout in kaufen oder gibt es da irgend ne günstige Alternative???

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

no way.
Um eine D4x5 Baugruppe zu projektieren, in Betrieb zu nehmen oder zu warten führt kein Weg am Scout vorbei.
Un immer aufpassen das der Scout zur eingesetzten RT Version passt sonst gibt es Probleme.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Juli 2009)

Oweia, die koste doch um die 1500 Euronen oder?
ist der Scout bei dem Umrichter normal dabei oder muß man die immer separat bestellen?


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juli 2009)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> ist der Scout bei dem Umrichter normal dabei oder muß man die immer separat bestellen?


 

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*



Ist denn der SimaticManager bei einer CPU dabei????



Im Ernst:
den Scout musst du leider käuflich erwerben


MfG


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Juli 2009)

dachte weil man bei den stromrichtern ja wohl ne RT zum laufen braucht, gibts vielleicht nen Editor so bei. Naja, dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Superkater (21 Juli 2009)

Ich arbeite auch seit 4 Jahren mit dem Scout. Den Scout brauchen aber nur Entwickler für Antriebstechnik. 

Unserer Inbetriebsetzer dürfen nur die Parameter im Sinamcis S120 Umrichter ändern. Dies machen sie mit der Software STARTER die von Siemens sehr günstig verkauft wird.


----------



## ChristophD (21 Juli 2009)

Hi,

bitte nichts durcheinander bringen.
Starter und Scout sind 2 paar Schuhe.
Starter ist das IBN Tool rein für Antriebe, damit kann man keine CPU projektieren.
Scout ist das Engineeringtool für MotionControl Steuerungen und IBN Tool für Antriebe, der komplette Starter ist im Scout integriert.
Man kann also mit dem Scout sowohl die Steuerungen programmieren als auch die Antriebe projektieren/einstellen.
Starter kann aber mit den CPU's gar nichts anfangen, kennt sie nicht einmal.
Wenn also Änderungen an der Steuerungen notwendig sind (D425; D435; D445; D445-1; D410; C230; C230-2; C240) dann geht das nur mit dem Scout, nicht mit dem Starter.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Zimbo30 (21 Juli 2009)

In dem SPS projekt der Anlage ist die Simotion CPU ja mit projektiert. 
Immer wenn ich in die Hardwareconfig reingehe sagt er mir das ich nur lesend auf die daten zugreifen kann,da Simotion nicht installiert ist. D.h. ich kann an der Hardewarekonfig gar nichts ändern ohne den Scout???


----------



## ChristophD (21 Juli 2009)

Hi,

ja das ist korrekt.
An der HWConfig der SIMOTION kannst Du nichts machen solange kein Scout installiert ist.
Wenn es dumm projektiert ist dann kannst Du auch an den anderen Stationen keine Änderungen vornehmen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## offliner (29 Juli 2009)

Der STARTER kostet im Download gar nichts, nur wenn er auf DVD bestellt wird. Hat man SIMOTION D4x5, dann kann der STARTER auch nicht auf den im SIMOTION D integrierten SINAMICS zugreifen ! Dafür braucht man dann auf jeden Fall den SCOUT...


----------



## Zimbo30 (29 Juli 2009)

Gibt es vielleicht eine Trial version(wie bei WINNCC Flex) vom Scout, das ich zumindestens im Notfall an die Hardwarekonfig ran kann oder muß man die immer kaufen???


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> Der STARTER kostet im Download gar nichts, nur wenn er auf DVD bestellt wird. Hat man SIMOTION D4x5, dann kann der STARTER auch nicht auf den im SIMOTION D integrierten SINAMICS zugreifen ! Dafür braucht man dann auf jeden Fall den SCOUT...


 
Also das ist stimmt so nicht.
Starter kann sehr wohl mit den integrierten SINAMICS umgehen.
Man kann das Gerät zwar nicht als Einzelantrieb anlegen aber man kann es aus Erreichbare Teilnehmer heraus in ein Projekt übernehmen.

Wenn auf der D4x5 ein Projekt liegt welches eine PG/PC Zuordnung hat und damit die Routinginformationen zum integrierten SINAMICS vorliegen dann ruft man im Stater eiinfach "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" auf.
Jetz wird die SIMOTION als Gerät ohne Typ gefunden und man kann den Baum des Gerätes aufmachen und über die Netze zum integrierten SINAMICS navigieren, diesen markieren und in das Projekt übernehmen.
Nun muss man nur noch online gehen, die Projektierung hochladen und schon kann man den Integrierten SINAMICS im Starter verwenden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2009)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht eine Trial version(wie bei WINNCC Flex) vom Scout, das ich zumindestens im Notfall an die Hardwarekonfig ran kann oder muß man die immer kaufen???


 
Die HWConfig kannst Du Dir auch ohne installierten Scout anschauen, nur Änderungen sind nicht erlaubt, ist aber bei jedem Projekt so wo ein 
Optionspacket genutzt wird was nicht auf dem Rechner installiert ist
-> Safety CPU's gehen auch nur mit SW Packet Distributed Safety


----------



## Zimbo30 (29 Juli 2009)

> Die HWConfig kannst Du Dir auch ohne installierten Scout anschauen


Mir geht es darum, eventuell mal eine Karte nachzurüsten oder einen neuen Profibusteilnehmer ranzuhängen. Kann man den Starter echt Downloaden, finde da gar nix bei Siemens...


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

download findest Du hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10804985/133100

Aber wie schon einmal gesagt, der Starter hat mit HWConfig der SIMOTION D nichts zu tun.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Zimbo30 (29 Juli 2009)

Habe gerade festgestellt das ich sogar in WINNCC Flex nichts ändern kann ohne Scout. Das ist ja echt voll der Sch....


----------



## offliner (30 Juli 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Also das ist stimmt so nicht.
> Starter kann sehr wohl mit den integrierten SINAMICS umgehen.
> Man kann das Gerät zwar nicht als Einzelantrieb anlegen aber man kann es aus Erreichbare Teilnehmer heraus in ein Projekt übernehmen.


 
Ok, das wusste ich nicht...


----------



## thomasgull (19 Februar 2011)

Ist der Scout abgekündigt?

ist in der Mall nicht mehr erhältlich wird nur auf den Sofwarevertrag hingewiesen

Wie wird das im neuen TIA-Portal?

grüsse Thomas Gull


----------



## offliner (20 Februar 2011)

Nein, der Scout ist nicht abgekündigt... Im TIA Portal ist er in der erscheinenden Version V11.0 auch noch nicht drin... Es kommt aber wohl bald eine neue STARTER Version und damit dann auch mindestens ein SCOUT Service Pack, evtl. findest Du deshalb in der Mall nichts.


----------

